# Iron injections- preferred method



## TreeJunkie (May 5, 2005)

Anyone out there doing iron injections for chlorosis especially on pin oaks? Here in the Kansas City area we have consistent problems with our pin oaks becoming chlorotic, not because of a lack of iron in the soil, however because the ph is too high. Because of this general fertilization is rather futile b/c the trees can't utilize the nutients. 
At my previous employer we would drill several small holes around the root flare approx. 2/3 deep and fill the holes w/ a special concoction of ingredients. In the following weeks we would see a drastic difference in the vitality and color of these trees. However this method is only a temporary fix, only last one to two years. Someone told me the have a similar problem where they're from and they apply granular sulfar at 2 lbs per 100 sq. ft. Will this actully help to lower the ph enough to help? And will it harm the grass?

I find the drill hole method to be fairly invasive particularly on smaller trees.
This is the main reason for my post because today I bid to inject 5 pin oaks 8-10" dia. and i'm somewhat affraid of using the above method on these smaller trees. Not only am i afraid of the wounding but also of whether i will be able to acheive adequate uptake of the solution.

Would a gravity feed solution be a better choice? Would this allow for more uptake w/ less intrusion?

What do you the rest of you find to be the best method for this scenario.


Thanks...


----------

